# Best Unexplained Fertility Investigations / IVF Clinic in Europe??



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

I am 34, I have regular 28 day periods, pick up on ov tests, I have had all the fertility investigations apart from laparoscopy.
My partner has 2 children, all his semen tests have come back great.
We had our first round of ivf in july this year which resulted in bfp but sadly miscarried at 9 weeks.  We have four top grade blastocysts frozen and we are preparing to do a non medicated FET dec / jan. 
We are going through Oxford under a satalite clinic.  

Being based in the UK, I just wondered if anyone can recommend where is the best ivf clinic in Europe?  Or where is the best place for further investigations as there must be some reason why we cant conceive naturally.  I am happy to pay and travel, having our own child is so important to us I am willing to do anything or try anything.  Even though we do have our four frozen embryos I am still keen to think ahead I would really like further investigations as to why we cant conceive but my clinic dont seem interested they say ivf is diagnostic but even though I have had one round of IVF we still dont have any answers as to why we havent conceived naturally.  The only thing they have found is that one of my ovaries is slight polycystic.

Any advice or recommendations I would really appreciate xxxxx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi

May I ask how long you have been trying naturally? I have two friends exactly similar situation, actually older, that managed to conceive naturally after 1.5 years


----------



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

We was trying for 18th months before we started IVF and I am currently on my first period after the miscarriage x


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

My two friends had exactly the same issue. No real fertility problems, slightly polycystic. One of them was given clomid. After more than 18 months of trying she conceived and sadly ended in miscarriage. She left 2-3 month to go by and started clomid again. Conceived on the 2nd month and now has a beautiful 6 momths old boy. The other one was also trying for over 18 months, slightly polycystic ovaries. She is now three months pregnant. Both were 37 when they conceived.
I think you will soon have your baby. Continue trying naturally and also do FETs. 
All the best


----------

